# Finally a reason to post...



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

Hello everybody!!! Long time lurker, first post!! Since I joined 2cool, I haven't had much success to report. Until now! Drought seems to be broken. Here goes... Today, flats behind SLP, windy, sandy (about 1ft. vis.), lots of bait (mainly mullet, some large), one trout caught-FINALLY!- about 20''. Caught around 4:00PM on a Catch 2000. First game fish since I took a break from live bait earlier this summer. Very fulfilling!! Sorry for the long post. BTW, fish released, no picture. Thanks for reading my first post!


----------



## LaddH (Sep 29, 2011)

Congrats on the nice fish and on the noble act of releasing her for another day. I am sure your fish karma will repay you many times over.


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

Thank you! And for the record, I have no problem keeping legal fish, but I usually release them. I also like to release the first game fish of the day... Kharma thing!


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

Congrats and welcome to 2cool and nice first post.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Very cool, keep it up but be careful because 2Cool is addicting.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## bayouboy (Feb 5, 2006)

Congrats JC on your first post and fish.


----------



## castaway300 (Oct 6, 2007)

wtg...keep plugging away


----------



## Ol' Red (May 26, 2011)

Congrats. I'm no good at pics either but need to get better


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback everybody, I've learned a lot lurking on 2cool. Glad I jumped in and joined! Hopefully I can contribute to the community once in a while. Bayouboy! How did you know this is me? Caught that trout in the exact place you took me to when I caught my PB many years ago. Also on a Catch 2000. Get back to Texas so we can fish!


----------



## Harley65 (Jun 30, 2013)

Congrats,I know what you mean I am new to the salt world and have learned a TON from these guys and like Smack said 2cool IS addictive!


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

Tell me about it! If I didn't have a certain amount of will power, I'd be up over 100 posts by now! Welcome to the saltwater world Harley65. Tight lines to you!


----------

